# Lang Smokers for sale



## KingDaD37 (Nov 4, 2019)

Hello everyone,
                            I currently have a lang 48 patio. (Which I love)  But as I cook on it more and more for family and friends the word has gotten out about how much better it cooks from the typical Tragers and most other smokers.  So a couple of places have asked me to come cook for bigger groups of people.  Its just about in possible to load that 800lb smoker on a trailer. (I know I should have just bought one on a trailer) So anyway I just spent about 2800$ on this one including shipping.  So my question is, is there a group that is into selling or trading used lang smokers.  I never see them on Craigslist, and I don't do Facebook. Im willing to drive a good distance for one.  Im looking for the 60" or the 84".  Thanks for any help you all might have.  Have a great afternoon. This is the one I currently have.  Its in excellent condition


----------



## 73saint (Nov 4, 2019)

Join the Facebook group, Lang Smoker Owners.  It would be worth it to get a FB account if not for that alone.  Trust me, more Langs get moved on that site than anywhere (which is prolly why you don't see them very often on CL)


----------



## 73saint (Nov 4, 2019)

And by the way, I was in the same boat as you.  Started off with a 700lb 36 patio that is a PIA to trailer.  Now I have a 84 fatboy deluxe trailer model with a chargriller.  It's an absolute beast and I LOVE IT!!


----------



## KingDaD37 (Nov 5, 2019)

73saint said:


> And by the way, I was in the same boat as you.  Started off with a 700lb 36 patio that is a PIA to trailer.  Now I have a 84 fatboy deluxe trailer model with a chargriller.  It's an absolute beast and I LOVE IT!!


Thanks man. I guess I’ll have to get Facebook.


----------



## bpskeeter (Nov 5, 2019)

KingDaD37 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I currently have a lang 48 patio. (Which I love)  But as I cook on it more and more for family and friends the word has gotten out about how much better it cooks from the typical Tragers and most other smokers.  So a couple of places have asked me to come cook for bigger groups of people.  Its just about in possible to load that 800lb smoker on a trailer. (I know I should have just bought one on a trailer) So anyway I just spent about 2800$ on this one including shipping.  So my question is, is there a group that is into selling or trading used lang smokers.  I never see them on Craigslist, and I don't do Facebook. Im willing to drive a good distance for one.  Im looking for the 60" or the 84".  Thanks for any help you all might have.  Have a great afternoon. This is the one I currently have.  Its in excellent condition


What do you have to get for it? Where are you located?


----------



## sacedbysapp (Nov 7, 2019)

There r a few for sale in Lang owners Facebook page, there a 60 in Florida and a gen 2 84 possible is for sale if you look for it on the page.


----------



## KingDaD37 (Nov 7, 2019)

bpskeeter said:


> What do you have to get for it? Where are you located?


I need to find a new smoker first before I can think about getting rid of this one. I’ll reply to you when I do. Thanks


----------



## KingDaD37 (Nov 7, 2019)

sacedbysapp said:


> There r a few for sale in Lang owners Facebook page, there a 60 in Florida and a gen 2 84 possible is for sale if you look for it on the page.


I got a Facebook account the other day and joined that group. I seen the one in Clearwater. It’s perfect. Trying to figure out the details before driving all the way down there from Cincinnati. Thanks


----------



## 73saint (Nov 7, 2019)

KingDaD37 said:


> I got a Facebook account the other day and joined that group. I seen the one in Clearwater. It’s perfect. Trying to figure out the details before driving all the way down there from Cincinnati. Thanks


I'm glad to see the page has benefitted you already, good luck!


----------



## worm304 (Nov 7, 2019)

I am sure you will have no problem getting rid of it and it's super awesome you get to upgrade.  I have a 36 and wish it would have been feasible to get that 48.  My question is.... how does your fire box look brand new after it has been cooked on?  Did you paint it?


----------



## KingDaD37 (Nov 7, 2019)

worm304 said:


> I am sure you will have no problem getting rid of it and it's super awesome you get to upgrade.  I have a 36 and wish it would have been feasible to get that 48.  My question is.... how does your fire box look brand new after it has been cooked on?  Did you paint it?


I just hit with cooking oil. Where it looks like it’s starting to rust. I have only had to for 5 months as well. I absolutely love it.


----------



## johnh12 (Nov 19, 2019)

sacedbysapp said:


> There r a few for sale in Lang owners Facebook page, there a 60 in Florida and a gen 2 84 possible is for sale if you look for it on the page.


How do I get to the for sale section on the Facebook page?


----------



## 73saint (Nov 19, 2019)

There isn’t a for sale section.  It’s just a group. Lang Smoker Owners.  Join the group, and you’ll see the feed of all the Lang’s for sale once you join.


----------



## johnh12 (Nov 19, 2019)

So I have to scroll through all the posts to see if any are for sale?
Seems a bit cumbersome.


----------



## Murray (Dec 7, 2019)

There will be a search feature, search “for sale” or just post what you are looking for, they will come to you.


----------

